# Kelowna or Vancouver island ????



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we have just applied for P.R. and was all set on going to Kelowna after a brief visit last year. Loved the place still do however after speaking with a lady on the airoplane to Vancouver, who lived in Nanaimo on the island it just sounded such a lovely place to live so we looked into since we got back a little, but as we didn't visit there - i sooooo wish we had now ! We don't really know. Just something has definatley stuck in both mine and my hubby's mind about it. Now the dream seems a little more real we are researching more and more. The more i hear about the place the more i like. 
What do any of you guys think who maybe have visited both places or live there ????
Any info would be great - my husband is a gas/heating engineer as obviously work will dictate in the end no doubt...
Thanks
Maria


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

m field said:


> Hi we have just applied for P.R. and was all set on going to Kelowna after a brief visit last year. Loved the place still do however after speaking with a lady on the airoplane to Vancouver, who lived in Nanaimo on the island it just sounded such a lovely place to live so we looked into since we got back a little, but as we didn't visit there - i sooooo wish we had now ! We don't really know. Just something has definatley stuck in both mine and my hubby's mind about it. Now the dream seems a little more real we are researching more and more. The more i hear about the place the more i like.
> What do any of you guys think who maybe have visited both places or live there ????
> Any info would be great - my husband is a gas/heating engineer as obviously work will dictate in the end no doubt...
> Thanks
> Maria


Between the two, choose Nanimo. (but in my opinion, the Duncan, Cowichan Valley area is better than both). We live less than an hour from Nanaimo, we are usually there at least 2- 3 times a month, and in fact were there yesterday. Being on the southern, eatsern side of Vancouver Island, the winter weather is shorter and alot milder than Kelowna, with less snow. Right now it is just after 10am and in Kelowna its -3celcius, and in nanaimo its +7celcius, even though the the east side of Vancouver Island is in the middle of a winter wind/rain storm. Nanaimo is on the water, (salt water, not lake water), has two ferry routes to the mainland, one takes 95 minutes, and docks north of Van, and one takes 120 minutes and docks south of Vancouver. Nanaimo is about 2 hours north of Victoria, the capital of BC. Nanaimo is about 90 minutes south of Mount Washington ski resort that currently has the deepest snow base (over 200inches) of any ski resort in the WORLD. Nanaimo is about 2 hours east of Long Beach (Tofino) where they surf year round, (Google, "coxbay webcam", you can usually see people surfing), If you like the outdoors, Nanaimo has everything, even Bungee jumping. Summer temps in Nanaimo are not quite as hot as Kelowna, usually mid-upper 20's celcius, but its not a dry heat like Kelowna, because its close to the water,and usually has a nice breeze.. As with everything, Google can be a big help, but can also be decieving if you don't know how to interpret what you read.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*It's Obvious, the Island*



m field said:


> Hi we have just applied for P.R. and was all set on going to Kelowna after a brief visit last year. Loved the place still do however after speaking with a lady on the airoplane to Vancouver, who lived in Nanaimo on the island it just sounded such a lovely place to live so we looked into since we got back a little, but as we didn't visit there - i sooooo wish we had now ! We don't really know. Just something has definatley stuck in both mine and my hubby's mind about it. Now the dream seems a little more real we are researching more and more. The more i hear about the place the more i like.
> What do any of you guys think who maybe have visited both places or live there ????
> Any info would be great - my husband is a gas/heating engineer as obviously work will dictate in the end no doubt...
> Thanks
> Maria


As an Island boy, I too have to recommend Vancouver Island, which of course Nanaimo is part of, all be it, a small part. The island has over 12,400 square miles of land. Before commiting to Nanaimo, I would suggest driving from Victoria, up island to at least Campbell River, just to check out some of the other cities/towns. Its about a 3-4 hour drive. Nanaimo does host the World Championship Bathtub races every July. If you don't know what these are, best just to Google Nanaimo Bathtub races. Right now in Nanaimo the temp is +8 at 1:00pm, and its still winter for another 2 weeks. but no snow!


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info. I was under the impression that summers on Vancouver island came with lots of rain and not very warm temperatures ?? One of the things we don't like about the U.K. is that you can never plan anything in the summer as as it can drop to 12-14 degrees sometimes especially in August when the kids are off school. And our winters are damp and dull. How are the winters on van island ?? Are the seasons 4 definate seasons - usually ?? We don't actually mind the idea of snow and would quite like some for the kids to play in and are definateley interested in the ski resorts. Oh and the other biggy for me is "cougars" ?????? my husband has been scaring me to death with all these horror stories about people been attacked. How common is it to actually see one?? We love camping and the outdoors and i can't help but think i would be scared to death and looking over my shoulder the hole time. I know there are cougars in Kelowna too but understand there are many more on the island?? Oh sorry for the rambling could ask you 100 questions!! 
Big thanks
Maria


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

m field said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I was under the impression that summers on Vancouver island came with lots of rain and not very warm temperatures ?? One of the things we don't like about the U.K. is that you can never plan anything in the summer as as it can drop to 12-14 degrees sometimes especially in August when the kids are off school. And our winters are damp and dull. How are the winters on van island ?? Are the seasons 4 definate seasons - usually ?? We don't actually mind the idea of snow and would quite like some for the kids to play in and are definateley interested in the ski resorts. Oh and the other biggy for me is "cougars" ?????? my husband has been scaring me to death with all these horror stories about people been attacked. How common is it to actually see one?? We love camping and the outdoors and i can't help but think i would be scared to death and looking over my shoulder the hole time. I know there are cougars in Kelowna too but understand there are many more on the island?? Oh sorry for the rambling could ask you 100 questions!!
> Big thanks
> Maria


Most of Canada and the States seem to have had an unusual winter this year, southern BC and Van Isle included, but normally, Southern Vancouver island has what we call 2 seasons, summer, and not summer. mid to late March and April, and late Sept/Oct is usually low to high teens, Summers usually start around mid May when temps start hitting high teens/low 20's on a regular basis, June, July August, where they can reach high 20's/ low 30's, then start to drop back to high teens/low 20's in late Sept/early Oct. late Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb is when its "not summer", with Dec/jan probably being coldest with most chance of snow. We do get a fair amount of rain, but not as much as the rest of the world believes . If it does get below freezing it is only for a few days here and there, and IF we get snow it usually melts within a day or two. Right now at 2:50pm it is partly sunny and +8 celcius. There are alot of mountains around, so if you want snow, and theres none in your yard, its not far away from Oct to April. I have lived on the Island all my 50+ years, have done alot of camping, and driving and have never seen a cougar, and only one bear, and that was at Long Beach. I would be more worried about being attacked by a pitbull when I'm jogging. Several years ago there was a cougar in downtown Victoria, so I guess they can show up anywhere, but mainly go after small animals, not adults. And no, there are no poisonous snakes on the island either.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

m field said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I was under the impression that summers on Vancouver island came with lots of rain and not very warm temperatures ?? One of the things we don't like about the U.K. is that you can never plan anything in the summer as as it can drop to 12-14 degrees sometimes especially in August when the kids are off school. And our winters are damp and dull. How are the winters on van island ?? Are the seasons 4 definate seasons - usually ?? We don't actually mind the idea of snow and would quite like some for the kids to play in and are definateley interested in the ski resorts. Oh and the other biggy for me is "cougars" ?????? my husband has been scaring me to death with all these horror stories about people been attacked. How common is it to actually see one?? We love camping and the outdoors and i can't help but think i would be scared to death and looking over my shoulder the hole time. I know there are cougars in Kelowna too but understand there are many more on the island?? Oh sorry for the rambling could ask you 100 questions!!
> Big thanks
> Maria


I can only assume that your husband is joking about cougars attacking people on Vancouver Island. Maybe he just doesn't want to move here for some reason. I have lived here all my life, travelled up, down and across the island many, many times and have never seen one, and don't know anyone else that has. Once in awhile you hear of one coming into a residential area, killing a small pet, but not very often. Although years ago on a logging road on northern Vancouver Island, out in the middle of now where, there was a logger attacked by a cougar, but it was scared off. In a residential area, I too would be more worried about a dog attack than a cougar. Even though dogs must not be allowed to roam free, some do, and usually they are pitbulls because for some reason alot of pitbull owners have no regard for the laws. (my niece works for animal control) At least once a week you hear on the news about a dog attack somewhere in Canada, but very seldom a cougar attack,. I do know people (myself included) that have seen bears, but have never heard of anyone on the island being attacked by them either. Has no one warned you about Bigfoot?(Sasquatch), now thats another story.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes i have heard of Bigfoot - now that does look scary lol !!! My hubby googled cougars on Vancouver island and it came up with lots of different horror stories, although we arn't stupid we didn't expect them to be in your back yard just wanted piece of mind from a local. Cougars will now definatley not scare me of Van island lol..
There is also a bit of a problem with pitbulls here and if you hear of any dog attacks its usually one of them. Seems to be many of there owners do not give two hoots about what the laws say either its almost like its a status thing to own one!!!. I was hoping that was just a british thing 
We loved Kelowna and still do and really like the sound of Van island too. I guess a job will dictate in the end thats hoping we get our visas granted. In the mean time we will keep researching areas and schools.
Thanks so much for your info much appreciated
Maria


----------



## michael1599 (Mar 13, 2011)

m field said:


> Hi we have just applied for P.R. and was all set on going to Kelowna after a brief visit last year. Loved the place still do however after speaking with a lady on the airoplane to Vancouver, who lived in Nanaimo on the island it just sounded such a lovely place to live so we looked into since we got back a little, but as we didn't visit there - i sooooo wish we had now ! We don't really know. Just something has definatley stuck in both mine and my hubby's mind about it. Now the dream seems a little more real we are researching more and more. The more i hear about the place the more i like.
> What do any of you guys think who maybe have visited both places or live there ????
> Any info would be great - my husband is a gas/heating engineer as obviously work will dictate in the end no doubt...
> Thanks
> Maria


hi maria,
i havent visited kelowna yet although im going in june,ive been to vancouver island 4 times now and love it
victoria is one of the nicest cities ive ever visited,however property is a fortune,if you can i recommend living outside of victoria
mill bay,sooke,sidney,even up as far as nanaimo,duncan,mill bay etc or even up as far as campbell river
contact me if you want more info
michael


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been to Kelowna several times to visit friends and I would highly recommend Vancouver Island over landlocked desertlike Kelowna anyday! The summers here are GORGEOUS. We had only 3 days of rain last summer and all the rest of the days it was sunny and warm, always above 20C. I live in the Victoria area and would highly recommend it. I have lived all over Canada - northern territories, eastern provinces, and Ontario and the climate on Vancouver Island is superior by FAR. I don't even own a shovel. The winters are indeed rainy, but it is warm here, and most of the time the temps are not below zero all winter. We only had three snowfalls this winter, and none of them lasted more than a day or two. 

Good luck!


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

One Word KELOWNA!!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

bdadams said:


> One Word KELOWNA!!


NOW THAT'S FUNNY!:yo:


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

kimo said:


> NOW THAT'S FUNNY!:yo:


Why do you find his opinion funny? I find it interesting that no one has mentioned that the thread is asking to compare a small city with an entire island.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Oggy said:


> Why do you find his opinion funny? I find it interesting that no one has mentioned that the thread is asking to compare a small city with an entire island.


It was a tongue and cheek comment, Kelowna is inland, and very hot and dry in summer and snowy and cold in winter, Nanaimo is neither and on the water, two complete different cities. And if you read the original original question, they are asking about comparing Kelowna to Nanaimo, not the entire Island.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say Kelowna. We emigrated from Manchester in 2006, spent 3 months in Nova Scotia and then came to Kelowna. I would have to say both the island and Kelowna are beautiful and whichever you choose will feel like you have landed in paradise compared to what you are leaving behind. We go to the island frequently in both summer and winter and we find the winters feel like a damp cold, similar to northern England. Kelowna is a dry cold. Ave winter temps in the valley hover around -4 but you soon get used to it. Most moisture between dec and feb falls as snow and the summers are hot and dry. 

It doesn't feel land locked with the beautiful lake. 

Some of your decision will be based on lifestyle. We golf, ski and play badminton and Kelowna is perfect for us but if you sail, the island would win hands down.

I am a realtor in Kelowna and have recently moved 2 families from the island, from Duncan and Parksville who had enough of the wet, windy winters, but both said they enjoyed the summers on the island because they were cooler than in the interior.

good luck with the decision. I guess the work situation will decide the outcome. Rest assured both locations are absolute gems.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

denisevines said:


> I would say Kelowna. We emigrated from Manchester in 2006, spent 3 months in Nova Scotia and then came to Kelowna. I would have to say both the island and Kelowna are beautiful and whichever you choose will feel like you have landed in paradise compared to what you are leaving behind. We go to the island frequently in both summer and winter and we find the winters feel like a damp cold, similar to northern England. Kelowna is a dry cold. Ave winter temps in the valley hover around -4 but you soon get used to it. Most moisture between dec and feb falls as snow and the summers are hot and dry.
> 
> It doesn't feel land locked with the beautiful lake.
> 
> ...


I know its the nature of alot of salesman, but lets not mislead people, Kelowna can be VERY VERY HOT and VERY DRY (the air, not the weather) in summer, and VERY COLD in winter, I was there in december for 5 days and the temp didn't once get over -8c, and there was snow the whole time I was there, durring that same time the temp in Duncan didn't once get below +3 and was around +7 durring the day. I live just outside Duncan, and about 70 minutes from Parksville, I golf YEAR round in both places, and I don't need to wear down filled winter coats or boots to do it. We ski at Mt Washington, which is only 2.5 hours away and usualy sets records for the deepest snow base in the world. If somebody moves from either Duncan or Parksville to Kelowna, its probably due to more than just the weather, like maybe work, family, health etc. But to each his own.


----------



## gatvol (May 21, 2011)

We lived in Kelowna and it totally stole my heart! The summer was very hot and the Okanagan Lake was there to cool down in. Winters were pretty cold but that didn't stop us from exploring the beautiful surroundings. Festivals, live music in the park, boating on the lake, many beautiful beaches, lots of shops ... things I love about Kelowna. I now live in Vancouver where it certainly rains a lot. Kelowna summers are much hotter and Vancouver. Vancouver roads are hectic. 
Both areas are a great choice ... Vancouver Island is a gateway to travel and explore. 
Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

gatvol said:


> We lived in Kelowna and it totally stole my heart! The summer was very hot and the Okanagan Lake was there to cool down in. Winters were pretty cold but that didn't stop us from exploring the beautiful surroundings. Festivals, live music in the park, boating on the lake, many beautiful beaches, lots of shops ... things I love about Kelowna. I now live in Vancouver where it certainly rains a lot. Kelowna summers are much hotter and Vancouver. Vancouver roads are hectic.
> Both areas are a great choice ... Vancouver Island is a gateway to travel and explore.
> Good luck, and enjoy!


Ya, but you can't spend all day, every day of the summer cooling down in the lake, and when I was there in the summer the lake was TOO warm, it felt like a bathtub, and was very crowded near the beaches, I hate to think how many little kids and probably alot of adults pee in the lake during the summer, and theres no tide change to flush it out like the ocean, YUK! Its like a giant pool with a swim up bar, people sit at the bar drinking all day, but how often do they get out to pee? Again, YUK! Even if theres a breeze in Kelowna in the summer, it isn't cooling, it's warm. And the air is so dry, its like a desert. But if thats what somebody likes, then Kelowna is better than anywhere on Vancouver island, even Nanaimo, but you will never convince me.


----------



## gatvol (May 21, 2011)

Living on the banks of the Okanagan was a pleasure, and part of our routine was to swim after work, or go out in our small boat. Our favorite beach was at Bertram Park and Traders Cove on the outskirts. Yes, the summer heat is desert-like and forest fires are common since everything is dry and brittle. Still have to admit I love Kelowna.


----------

